# Looking for Horse Transportation



## playmyhand14 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi there, 

I'm new to the forums so bear with me! I'm interested in going out of state for college and will absolutely be taking my gelding, a 20 year old thoroughbred, with me. I was wondering if anyone had reccommendations, opinions, experiences, reviews, etc. of transportation services, as I don't have a trailer. I would be moving from Colorado to Iowa. I'd like to not spend an excessive amount of money, but Tiny, my gelding, is my first and top priority and I want him to have the safest trip as possible so I'm willing to spend a pretty good amount on his transportation. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

In November I'm expecting to transport a filly (foal) from Maine to Oregon. I'm using a transport company called Brook Ledge. They aren't on the inexpensive side but I've done a lot of research and I'm counting that my girl will arrive swiftly, safely and sound on time. Let us know what you decide for your trip.


----------

